# Is it safe buying 10 year 160 gallon used tank?



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello Folks,

This is my first post - we have kept fish in the early 70"s (when I was a little kid) and again in the early 80s' in my early teens. Well after several years out of the hobby the bug has bit me and I want to setup a tank.

I am looking at a used 160 gallon 48"x48"x18" tank. It is made with 1" thick glass. It is approx. 10 years old.

Is it safe buying a tank that large that is 10 years old - does the silicone begin to loose strength over the years? I talked to the existing owner and he said the tank has been moved 3 times, once with original owner, and twice with the existing owner. It is currently up and running so there are no leaks. Not sure if moving a large tank affects its structural integrity or not?

I am planning to go see it tomorrow. Is there anything I should look for (i.e. red flags) that might want me to think twice about this purchase. He said there is some algae growth around some of the silicone up the sides.

BTW - what is best way to move a large tank of this size - the owner said something about glass suction cup handles?

I am planning on stocking it with 2 or 3 oscars and maybe a red belly pacu and maybe a jack dempsey....

Any help would greatly be appreciated!!!

Many thanks in advance...
Steve


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a 100 gallon tank that has been in my rec room wall for about 40 years. If the tank is a good make and not an el cheapo then there should be no problem. Mine was made by Star Aquarium Products in Toronto.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The tank I built in the mid 60s (rather poorly too) is still in use. Is this tank 48" tall? I'm guessing it is because of the glass thickness. Have you considered how you would work on a tank that deep and narrow?


----------

